# Strange battery behavior



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Something very strange has been happening lately. The last two days, I've rebooted my phone, and before the reboot, i had plenty of battery remaining (yesterday it was in the 40's, today it was 67). After the reboot, it was showing single digits. If i let the phone sit idle, the battery level will increase. This has happened a few times before, but i really didn't think too much of it then. But now two days in a row, and it has me thinking. I'm going to clear the battery stats tomorrow morning after the phone is fully charged and see if that helps at all. Has anybody else seen anything like this?

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

nope. and that is strange... but certainly re-calibrating the stats is where I would start as well.

sometimes allowing the phone to drain all te down to zero and then recharging all the way back up helps.


----------



## goonies21 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have had this happen a few times a couple of months ago. Clearing stats stopped it.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

I have at least 3 screenshots detailing the same thing.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

Ive had this happen also the phone thinks its unplugged when its not.I only have had this issue on fp5

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bah. It happened again.I wiped the battery stats last week, and today I was shooting a video when my phone just shut off. When i turned it back on, battery was at 18%, now it's at 40 and i didn't plug it in.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## seitentaisei (Dec 11, 2011)

I've seen it pop up rarely at random on FP1.


----------



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

There is an app called battery calibration that helps with that

Tweaked 3.0 and Transparent ICS 5.0 Beta


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> Bah. It happened again.I wiped the battery stats last week, and today I was shooting a video when my phone just shut off. When i turned it back on, battery was at 18%, now it's at 40 and i didn't plug it in.
> 
> Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


Are you sure that the battery reads "fully charged" and not just 100% when charging? I have noticed that if I do not charge it all the way completely, the stats do not get reset properly.

tappin' that....


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> Bah. It happened again.I wiped the battery stats last week, and today I was shooting a video when my phone just shut off. When i turned it back on, battery was at 18%, now it's at 40 and i didn't plug it in.
> 
> Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


Well here's how the story ended. About a week after this^ happened, my phone ate it big time. I was taking pictures when it happened again, only this time when i turned the phone back on, everything was force closing. That night i restored it to factory, took the 2 ota's, and 15 minutes later it was still happening. Called Verizon the next day, got 2 CLN replacements (wife's phone was doing the same thing). Both replacement phones appeared to be bad, so the sent us both nexus' with extended batteries. I've wanted a nexus for a while, but i didn't necessarily want to get rid of my charge to get one. I will say this, it's nice to have a phone that isn't polluted with bloatware right out of the box.

After all that, it was probably just a bad battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

